# Monark Lancer 24



## Dope54 (Jun 19, 2009)

i just got this nice 24 inch lancer and i looked in my Monark Book and didn't see it. does anyone have info on it. any others similar or exact bikes in pictures. What chain guard does it take? and what year it is? is it supposed to have truss bars?


----------



## Dope54 (Jun 23, 2009)

*?*

Anyone? Feel free to chime in guys.


----------



## JLarkin (Jun 24, 2009)

It looks alot like one I got last summer except for the tank.  I was told it was a mid-50s.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 24, 2009)

From time to time and in different regions certain models may have had certain names although it is the same basic bike... It appears to be very similar to the 24" Monark "Junior" Deluxe.  But a good way to check for sure is by model number...  Plus if it is 55 or later than it may have been a mish mosh of Monark/Huffy parts but especially if it was after 57.... But it doesn't appear to be newer than 57.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

There should be an aluminum plate riveted to the bottom of the crank hangar. It should have the serial # on it, and the list may be here on site somewhere, or on old roads. I have them in a book, the #s are listed thru 1954, with 1911106 being the last '54 number.


----------



## stevenpaige (Jun 29, 2009)

JLarkin said:


> It looks alot like one I got last summer except for the tank.  I was told it was a mid-50s.
> I just posted our Firestone Speed Chief, very similar tack, it almost looks like on our bike the tank and chain guard are an add on, the chain guard stem on the bike is not used for the chain guard mounted on the bike.
> I would like to know what year these are from too, could not find any tab with serial.


----------



## Dope54 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Tag*

Ya mine is either missing or didn't come with it. Didn't show any signs of a former one at least


----------



## jingle_jangle (Mar 29, 2012)

Resurrection time...just saw this post.

This variation of the Lancer dates from 1955-56. The color scheme was coral (some call it "salmon") frame and fork with cream fenders and carrier. Striping on frame was cream and forest green, and on fenders and carrier was coral and forest green. Wheels were plated, and tires were blackwall 24X1.75.

No trusses that I'm aware of...


----------

